# Paging JZ about that 3.15 differential



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

So JZ, you posted that "I can still get the 3.15 ffor 400 all day long, how many you want."

You serious about this, because I am. How would I go about getting a 3.15 diff for $400.

Thanks.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

mess left, email me.


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Just sent you an email*

I did not get your message, if you sent one. Anyway, hopefully you get my email. If not, email me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

